# DGI Omega OM-130 plotter running on Mac (or anything)



## greenface (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello
We have inherited a DGI Omega OM-130 from another department and we are having troubles been able to run it. It appears to still be a current model, but we can't find software to run with with.

When we were given it, it came with a 15 year old computer running win 2000. it has some wissen s/w on, but the required dongles have gone missing.

ideally we'd like to run it with Mac OSX via a plugin for Adobe Illustrator or a stand alone program that will allow importing.

the backup option would be Win 7

we'd be using it as both cutter and plotter.

any suggestions would be most welcome, as the web seems to be lacking in info for this plotter.


----------



## tadejmihelic777 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, did you find software for this? I tried everywhere, even the producer. Nothing. pls mail me if you found a driver for windows xp, 2000, 7 ... 
tadej.mihelic at gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Try the SignCut Pro trial. The trial has a size limitation on cut size, but should at least let you see if it is alive. They will provide support on the trial I believe, via live chat and there is a mac version. Not sure about using it as a plotter, unless it is you just mean something like a pen attachment. 

When I think plotter vs cutter I think of the multi pen units that can have several colored pens or markers loaded. Most cutting software only deals with one blade.

Nothing will work if you don't have your ports functional, and I am guessing its a serial port. Maybe not. SignCut lists that one as supported: http://www.signcutpro.com/files/pdf/driverlist20130410.pdf


----------

